# Farbseparation in Photoshop?



## kirowatti (12. Mai 2005)

Hallo Print-Profis!
Als reiner Designer stehe ich momentan bei der Vorbereitung für den Druck ziemlich auf dem Schlauch, jede Hilfe wäre echt toll.
Problem:
Ich habe eine Photoshop-Datei, die so in den Druck gehen soll.
Es sollen aber nur zwei Farben gedruckt werden, Schwarz und ein HKS-Ton.
Wie genau lege ich das an?

L.G.
Kirowatti


----------



## C4T (12. Mai 2005)

Hmm ... geht das überaupt in PS ?
Ich habe das immer in Freehand gemacht. Dort kann man die HKS Töne einstellen und alle übeflüssigen Farben einfach löschen.


----------



## kirowatti (12. Mai 2005)

natürlich muß es das geben.
wenn du ein tiff oder eps in freehand einbindest, muß es doch bereits vorher ordnungsgemäß aufbereitet sein, oder? sonst bleibt es doch im cmyk-modus.


----------



## Fiene (12. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
 unter Bild - Modus in Graustufen umwandeln und dann unter Bild - Modus in Duplex umwandeln. Dort wählst du 2 Sonderfarben und wählst  deine Farben.


----------



## kirowatti (12. Mai 2005)

Fiene hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> unter Bild - Modus in Graustufen umwandeln und dann unter Bild - Modus in Duplex umwandeln. Dort wählst du 2 Sonderfarben und wählst  deine Farben.


 so richtig habe ich das noch nicht verstanden?
wenn ich mein bild nun, ohne es auf eine ebene zu reduzieren in graustufen umgewandelt habe und dann daraus ein duplex mit den ausgewählten farben schwarz und hks6 gemacht habe, dann besitze ich nur noch einen kanal, der sich duplex nennt und mein schönes hks-orange ist ein schwammiges braun. woran liegt denn das?


----------



## Fiene (12. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

 ich habe es getestet und bemerkt, dass das wirklich nicht schön ist. Ich habe das Problem immer über QuarkXPress gelöst. Da kann ich dem Graustufentiff eine Farbe zuweisen. Daher hab ich das nie in Photoshop so wirklich gemacht. 
  Sorry

 Das sieht dann so aus: (musste es dann doch in ein jpg konvertieren)


----------

